# YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" ? YBH 8357



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

J'ai reçu hier ma *DIXIÈME*









la *CHINON*









Source : Forteresse Royale de Chinon

Je suis client de la marque depuis 2008, même si j'ai dans cette collection un chrono qui date des années 90, dont j'ai "hérité" d'un de mes oncles.

Cette "CHINON" vient comme toutes les dernières d'une _vente privée_, et comme à chaque fois en pareille occasion, on n'a droit qu'à une boîte en ferraille, pas à la boîte capitonnée intérieur cuir du circuit traditionnel&#8230;


À -70%, je peux vivre sans ;-)

Et voici la belle :









































CONCLUSION : Une très jolie petite montre, au charme un peu suranné 

Les aiguilles sauge, les chiffres "à la Breguet" en applique, le rehaut imprimé très finement, et le somptueux cadran couleur champagne, tout cela concourt à donner à l'ensemble un air de l'ancien temps&#8230;

Une vrai réussite.

Au fil des ans, je développe un véritable attachement pour _Yonger & Bresson_&#8230; j'espère juste que la marque ne sera pas emportée dans la bourrasque qui souffle actuellement sur le monde de l'horlogerie. 
On reçoit en effet à ce sujet des nouvelles inquiétantes, de Suisse. 
En France, _Péquignet_ est pour la seconde fois dans la tourmente :-(

La succession effrénée de ventes privées chez _Yonger & Bresson_ (quasiment une par mois), si elles sont évidemment une aubaine pour les amateurs dans mon genre, sont également un peu préoccupantes&#8230;

Bien entendu, il s'agit de modèles d'anciennes collections, mais les rabais faramineux qui y sont pratiqués (j'ai ainsi pu me payer mes six dernières à _"mouvement maison"_ (Chinon/Cheverny/Pyrate/Lavalière/Chenonceau/Monceau) *pour le prix d'une seule* au tarif public 

En tout cas, cette CHINON, probablement ma dernière montre de 2016, m'apporte à nouveau entière satisfaction


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • Gallerie photos WUS*

Galerie photos : YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • VIDEO*


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Elle est vraiment belle et je cherche depuis un moment une automatique FR "affordable".
Si tu souhaites t'en séparer un jour...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



Renaudt said:


> Elle est vraiment belle et je cherche depuis un moment une automatique FR "affordable".
> Si tu souhaites t'en séparer un jour...


Tiens, un autre Renaud ;-)

Je ne vends aucune de mes montres, mais si tu as l'occasion d'en trouver une, n'hésite pas, c'est une très jolie montre :-!

Si tu veux voir d'autres photos, tu peux jeter un œil à ma galerie : https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/yonger-bresson-chinon-%95-ybh-8357-a-3814546.html


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Haha oui un autre. C'est même de ta faute si je n'ai pas pu prendre mon nickname habituel sur ce forum 

Oui, je vais garder un oeil sur Y&B. Le cadran crème est juste magnifique!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



Renaudt said:


> Haha oui un autre. C'est même de ta faute si je n'ai pas pu prendre mon nickname habituel sur ce forum


:-d

J'avais choisi ce pseudo 'à cause' de WatchUSeek&#8230; je trouvais que la prononciation était plus aisée pour les non-francophones.



> Oui, je vais garder un oeil sur Y&B. Le cadran crème est juste magnifique!


C'est la première chose qui m'a attiré l'œil, quand j'ai découvert ce modèle 

Il tire plus vers le champagne, ceci dit.

Les appliques sont vraiment très chouettes, très fines&#8230;

Et le rehaut est une vraie réussite.










Je lui trouve UN défaut : les trous des pompes sont trop proches du boîtier et imposent l'emploi de pompes courbes :-|









(là on ne se rend pas bien compte, mais avec des pompes droites, c'est vraiment très collé au boîter)

Pour les bracelets acier, c'est quasiment mission impossible. Pour l'instant, je n'ai qu'une milanaise fine qui va dessus :


----------



## Renaudt (May 23, 2014)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Le problème des pompes se voit quand même bien sur ta seconde photo.
Mais je trouve que le cadran est sublimé par le bracelet en cuir de Y&B. Pas certain qu'un bracelet en acier soit l'idéal.

Bon par contre elle me semble introuvable. Étant donné que le site de Y&B parle encore du code promo de St Valentin... Félicitation, tu as peut-être acheté la dernière montre de cette marque 

PS: 100% d'accord sur le prénom. Etant expatrié, c'est toujours plus simple de l'écrire comme ça


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



Renaudt said:


> Le problème des pompes se voit quand même bien sur ta seconde photo.
> Mais je trouve que le cadran est sublimé par le bracelet en cuir de Y&B. Pas certain qu'un bracelet en acier soit l'idéal.


Oui&#8230; mais j'aime bien changer de bracelet sans me poser de questions, et là, pour les bracelets acier, c'est quasiment mission impossible :-x



> Bon par contre elle me semble introuvable. Étant donné que le site de Y&B parle encore du code promo de St Valentin... Félicitation, tu as peut-être acheté la dernière montre de cette marque


Oui, elle fait partie de l'ancienne collection&#8230; je l'ai eu en vente privée à -70% ;-) (comme toutes mes dernières _Yonger_, d'ailleurs :-d )

Il va falloir surveiller le marché le l'occasion :think:



> PS: 100% d'accord sur le prénom. Etant expatrié, c'est toujours plus simple de l'écrire comme ça


J'ai pris conscience de ça il y a plus de 25 ans, quand je passais des vacances d'Été en Angleterre&#8230; les autochtones ne _comprenaient_ pas comment prononcer mon prénom, alors que la sonorité "O" existe sans problème en anglais 

Une année, j'étais dans une famille dont les filles s'appelaient _Kayleigh_ (Kelly) et _Siobhán_ (rigoureusement intransposable en Français, alors que c'est un dérivé de _Jeanne_) :-d
et ça avait été le déclic pour moi : j'avais enfin compris pourquoi mon prénom leur posait autant de problème&#8230;

Quand je me suis inscrit sur WUS il y a quelques années, je m'étais dit que ça serait plus simple d'opter pour _Reno_ ;-)


----------



## magniermarc (May 28, 2017)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*

Très belle. Un look classique, comme une montre qui aurait été portée par mon grand-père mais avec une petit truc ui al rend très contemporaine. Je ne sais pas trop d'où ça vient mais c'est intriguant. Superbe...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YONGER & BRESSON "CHINON" • YBH 8357*



magniermarc said:


> Très belle. Un look classique, comme une montre qui aurait été portée par mon grand-père *mais avec une petit truc ui al rend très contemporaine*. Je ne sais pas trop d'où ça vient mais c'est intriguant. Superbe...


Merci Marc,

J'avais la même impression que toi&#8230; J'ai mis un certain temps avant de mettre le doigt dessus mais j'ai fini par trouver ;-)

Le *rehaut* et son marquage jouent pour beaucoup dans cette impression :



















Comme il est très fin, ça ne saute pas aux yeux immédiatement, mais ça rajoute indéniablement une petite note "_technique_" à l'ensemble. Ça casse le côté très classique de la montre. 
J'aime beaucoup


----------

